# Frantic fiddling..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Try this for a bit of Cello playing.. Pheww.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! Amazing.  
Gary


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you Rayrecrok, definitely what the internet was designed to promote.
John


----------

